# Anyone seen this before???



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

what does it look like inside the cabinet?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

rallyz69 said:


> Homeowners states no lawn sprinkler system was ever installed....
> 
> what could it be?



They look like timers. Increments of 3 minutes.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I would connect my underground tracer, and follow it till I found something. 

Do they have a pool? Possibly pool lights? are those minutes or hours?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm betting they are level (volume) controls for a whole-house audio system or outdoor speakers.

The infinity symbol and scale give it away.


----------



## rallyz69 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good point that would explain the thermosat wire connected to each knob. No wires are visible anywhere in the house . This box was mounted in a closet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mxslick said:


> I'm betting they are level (volume) controls for a whole-house audio system or outdoor speakers.
> 
> The infinity symbol and scale give it away.



Wow. An audio system with an infinite output.

Maybe the music I'm hearing is coming from India.


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Wow. An audio system with an infinite output.
> 
> Maybe the music I'm hearing is coming from India.


Wow. Those dials go WAY past 11, so they must be a lot louder than the amps that Spinal Tap uses.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

sparky.jp said:


> Wow. Those dials go WAY past 11, so they must be a lot louder than the amps that Spinal Tap uses.


 

Spinal Tap's amps are only 1 louder than 10. That was almost 30 years ago. I bet there are amps now that go to 20 or more.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

It could be dials for just about anything seeing as how there is no other information. My guess is that they are for infinite brainwave repeaters buried in the ceiling, make sure you wear your tinfoil hat next time you go over.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Also FYI if you set the one on the left at 6 and the one on the right slightly between 21 and 24 you will probably die.


----------



## M3g4D37H (Apr 1, 2011)

That was in the movie "Back To The Future" when Marty plugged into the doc's amp.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

M3g4D37H said:


> That was in the movie "Back To The Future" when Marty plugged into the doc's amp.


What does your name mean? It looks like "massage for death". If that is what it is I want you to know I'm stealing it for a band name.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> What does your name mean? It looks like "massage for death". If that is what it is I want you to know I'm stealing it for a band name.


Megadeth... It's already a bands name :thumbsup:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I got dibs on Massagedeth.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Megadeth... It's already a bands name :thumbsup:


 That is a good name for an Electrical company..:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Wow. An audio system with an infinite output.
> 
> Maybe the music I'm hearing is coming from India.


LOL good one. 

But in early audio gear, volume controls were (correctly) referred to as attenuators. The numbers represent the attenuation, in decibels, referenced from maximum output (the "0") to full attenuation of the output so no sound is heard, the "infinity". 

Very common to see volume controls (or faders as they are known in my biz) marked like these in cinemas from the early days of sound films.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mxslick said:


> LOL good one.
> 
> But in early audio gear, volume controls were (correctly) referred to as attenuators. The numbers represent the attenuation, in decibels, referenced from maximum output (the "0") to full attenuation of the output so no sound is heard, the "infinity".
> 
> Very common to see volume controls (or faders as they are known in my biz) marked like these in cinemas from the early days of sound films.




I think you hit the nail on the head...... makes sense to me.

I went back and looked at the o.p.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

im not sure what these are without looking at the internals, looks like an old time attenuator I am however worried about 27.. What happened to 27. i dont even care what they are now, they both go from 24 straight to 30


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

It jumps from 24-30. That's a larger jump. Maybe they're the world's oldest focusing mechanism on a pair of periscope binoculars on a uh... spy van!!!!!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Jbird66 said:


> what does it look like inside the cabinet?


 If we could see it with the cover removed, someone may be able to determine what it is. It has me curious!:detective:


----------



## willy roux (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like a type of vaistor


----------

